# I'm Banned, how dare they !!!!



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Norm


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think I know that guy. :gag:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

what is AT?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

lmfao.

the sad thing is some sick bastard actualy had to think that up.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

AT is archerytalk.com


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That makes it so much funnier. Now only if I did not speak German. It was still very funny.


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

You mean they weren't really saying what the captions said?


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

HAHA OMG that was the best thing i have seen in awhile.. i was chatting with someone on webcam when i watched it and they said i went nuts laughing so hard..


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I don't know "The Source", but I know a guy who has been banned from here as well as the other major waterfowling forum, and I can easily visualize him as Der Fueher. When he went bonkers, his posts where much like that rant!

Funny stuff... :beer:


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

LOL


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Man, every time I watch that I about spit coffee out my nose!...


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Moderators better lock this topic!!! Revolt is coming... :lol:

That was hilarious!! Glad I did not know German. Hitler was not having a good day.


----------

